# Game #10: @ Pistons 11/15 (Result: W, 95 - 90)



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Dallas Mavericks (6 - 3)*




















































* Jason Kidd | Quinton Ross | Shawn Marion | Dirk Nowitzki | Eric Dampier*




* @ *









*Detroit Pistons (5 - 4)*




















































*Rodney Stuckey | Ben Gordon | Jonas Jerebko | Charlie Villanueva | Ben Wallace*​


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #10: @ Pistons 11/15*

losing 29 - 26 in the 2nd so far


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #10: @ Pistons 11/15*

Dallas wins 95 - 90.


----------

